# ACC Break-UpVirginia Tech to the SEC



## Garcia Vega (May 21, 2012)

Virginia Tech has established itself as the powerhouse of the new-look ACC. It has won three of the last five ACC championship games and has finished in the Top 20 of the Associated Press poll eight of the last 10 seasons.
More importantly, it would bring the coveted Washington, D.C. television market into the SEC footprint. Expansion is all about television revenue, and adding the *No. 8 television market* in the country to the SEC's growing list of cities would undoubtedly add to the bottom line. It may be a four-hour drive to Blacksburg, but the Hokies have a big following in the D.C./Northern Virginia area.
I know, I know; it took a lot of political wrangling in the state of Virginia to get Virginia Tech into the ACC to begin with. But if the Big 12 takes two, three or even four ACC teams, the ACC could start crumbling even with the additions of Pittsburgh and Syracuse. At that point, politics would take a back seat in favor of self-preservation.


----------



## mcrandle (May 22, 2012)

Well, one side is saying NC State and Virginia Tech are rumored in the mix......but the other side is saying Florida St., Clemson, or Georgia Tech. The SEC has claimed any further expansion would NOT include teams in a state where an SEC team already resides. So that could exclude the latter three. Plus, some are saying FSU is eyeing the Big 12, although that is heresay and the head of FSU wants to stay in the SEC.

So that leaves State (my team who I love) and the Hokies. I think, for basketball reasons, State would likely stay because of the tradition of ACC basketball and it's rivals, and for the namesake of "Tobacco Road."

Now with the 4-team playoff on it's way, schools are going to factor that in to their alignment decision. It is rumored that the playoff will invite conference champions, and the ACC will most likely NOT be in that mix, however, the SEC most definitely WILL. So, I see Virginia Tech as a front-runner to jump ship. Question is, who will be the last, and 16th team to enter the SEC? I still think NC State is a possibility, but until I hear another name, I don't know.


----------



## Garcia Vega (May 22, 2012)

FSU is going to Big 12 (good friend is die hard Nole),like 90% in works. VATech is jumping ship as long as Clemson bounces, basically Clemson holds the key. Would love to see Hokies leave I am die hard fan


----------

